# Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung



## GerJulian (26. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
in der Schonzeit von Zander und meinem Lieblingsfisch, dem Hecht, angel ich im Winter gerne mit Futterkorb auf Brassen oder auch Rotaugen.
Nun allerdings die Frage: welche Futterzusammensetzung muss ich wählen?
Im Winter oder besser an kalten Tagen mit salzigem Futter anfüttern? 
Zum Gewässer: meistens bis ich an Kanälen der Alster (Hamburg). Es herrscht kaum Strömung und das Wasser ist trüb und so kanpp 2 Meter tief. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal ein gutes Futterrezept zeigen?
LG Julian


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. November 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Habe gestern noch ein Video gesehen, da hat ein Mosella-Mann im Winter (Schnee und -5°C) gefeedert. Er hat irgendein Futter aus dem Sack genommen, es mit etwas mehr Wasser angerührt und paar Caster dabei. Maden weglassen, das macht die im Winter fressfaulen Fische zu schnell satt.
Er hat 8 Brassen in 2,5 Stunden gefangen (Rhein).


----------



## Matchangler92 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Ich nehme gerne 1 beutel mosella select allround mit einem beutel mosella manic impact medium das mische ich dann im verhältniss 1:1 das reicht dann locker für 1-2 angeltage
dann ein paar pinkis, so pro korbladung 3-4stk. und angele dann mit 1 normalen made am haken
habe damit immer gure brassen auch im wintergefangen


----------



## Pinn (26. November 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Für Rotaugen: Jede Menge gegrilltes Hanfmehl oder gegrillter Hanf!

Für Brassen: Viel süsses Zeugs und eventuell Spekulatius-Mehl bzw. Kardamom.

Noch wichtiger ist die Futterkonsistenz: Im kalten Wasser muss sich das Futter gut auflösen und kurzfristig eine Wolke sowie langfristig einen Teppich bilden. Also punktgenau angeln!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Criss81 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Khoriander und Salz mit ins Futter hilft im Winter auch,

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## ranndale (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

süße sachen wie zucker,bisquit & co nehme ich nur im sommer bzw. ab dem frühling langsam wieder . 
herbst und winter lieber Spekulatius,lebkuchen, nuss usw. .
gruss
rann


----------



## Hümpfi (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Nach meiner Meinung ist es auch wichtig Dunkles Futter zu Fischen.
Denn Lebenköderanteil sollte man so gering wie möglich halten man willja nicht die wenigen Fische am Platz Sättigen.

mfg


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Ich verlasse mich in der kalten Jahreszeit auf die MIschung Black Magic und Canal aus der Browning Futterserie...

Diese zwei Kilo Trockenfutter reichen in der Winterzeit locker für 3-4 Angeln aus, wenn ich mit der Feeder unterwegs bin...


----------



## mugelchen (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

also ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht im winter herberes futter zu nehmen und aufjedenfall ein sehr dunkles futter das kann aber auch gewässer abhängig sein nur mir hat es bisher immer geholfen


----------



## nibbler001 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Probier im Winter mal Leber (Mehl oder Zammataro)

Als Köder würde uch dir Pinkies, Caster, kleine Würmer oder Fischmehlhaltige Expanda Pellets empfehlen.


----------



## hajo_s (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Hallo,
ich will hier nicht erst noch einen Tröt zum Feedern im Winter aufmachen. Ich will demnächst mal einen Ansitz mit der Feederrute am Fluß machen. An meiner geplanten Stelle fließt er ziemlich langsam und ist ca. 1m tief. Der Boden ist etwas schlammig. Kraut gibt es zur Zeit noch.
Was meint Ihr, habe ich dort noch Chancen auf Fisch bei diesen Temperaturen?

Hajo


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Giebts noch tiefere Stellen ???
1 Meter ist wenig und wenn irgendwo eine Stelle ist die zb.1,50M. ist halten sich die Rotaugen dort auf.
Ich angel zb.in Kanälen nicht mehr in der Fahrt sondern in Häfen.
Und richtig kalt ist es ja noch nicht.......
Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht wenn nicht ewig die Wetterumschwünge kommen.


----------



## Koalabaer (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

1m würde ich zur Zeit nur fischen, wenn es im ganzen Fluß nicht tiefer ist.Auch wäre es hilfreich wenn die Angelstelle schön frei ist(ohne Schlamm und störende Pflanzen)

versuche doch mal eine Außenkurve...dort ist es tiefer und oft auch freigespült.


----------



## Matt Hayes (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*



hajo_s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will hier nicht erst noch einen Tröt zum Feedern im Winter aufmachen. Ich will demnächst mal einen Ansitz mit der Feederrute am Fluß machen. An meiner geplanten Stelle fließt er ziemlich langsam und ist ca. 1m tief. Der Boden ist etwas schlammig. Kraut gibt es zur Zeit noch.
> Was meint Ihr, habe ich dort noch Chancen auf Fisch bei diesen Temperaturen?
> 
> Hajo


 
Sieht bei 1m Wassertiefe recht schwierig aus.
Es ist aber oft so dass sich Gründler im Schlamm "verbuddeln", wie gesagt-bei nur 1m ist's vll. etwas zu seicht...

MfG


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Wenn der Fisch das mal nicht aufbekommt bringt nichtmal vergoldetes Futter was(in diesem Sinne) 

Manche sagen das man im Winter bloß nicht Süß fischen darf,ich machs trotzdem und fange Fisch...

Was ich damit sagen will ist das das Futter nur nebensächlich ist.
Ich meine, ich würd auch keine 2 Liter Maden schießen.


----------



## -Chrisi- (21. September 2010)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Hallo bin neu unter den Petri-Jüngern !
Angelschein 2010 !
Wenn ich Eure Beiträge so lese muss ich wohl meine Ruten über Winter nicht 
eimotten nur mehr Geduld mitbringen!?


Wie gesagt binn neu hir im Forum muß mich erst zurechtfinden!


----------



## Marco 82 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Herzlich Wilkommen -Chrisi- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist zwar nicht der richtige Ort, um sich vorzustellen, macht aber nichts.
Glückwunsch zu deinem Schein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nö, brauchst deine Angeln im Winter nicht einzumotten, nur warm anziehen.

Na denn, viel Spaß hier ...

Gruß Marco


----------



## -Chrisi- (22. September 2010)

*AW: Feederangeln im Winter - Futterzusammensetzung*

Wollte mich weniger vorstellen !
Eure Beiträge interessieren mich mehr habe ja noch nicht viel Erfahrung
am wasser.
Habe aber das Feederangeln für mich enteckt !
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Feedern am Main bin Nähe Miltenberg!
Kenne das Gewässer ja noch nicht so gut!
Jede menge Grundeln!


----------

